# Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen



## brummi73 (2. August 2009)

Hallo.

Ich hab mir im Internet sone Seekarte mit 45 HotSpot´s Angaben schicken lassen, für unseren Fjord, wo wir hin wollen. www.angelwebshop.de

Jetzt war ich im Angelladen und hab nen GPS reserviert zum mieten in 3 Wochen. Den Herstellername hab ich mir leider nicht gemerkt.

Jedenfalls wollte ich einmal die Koordinaten eingeben z.B.: 059°12.4829 N
005°32.4875 E

Das klappte auch ganz gut nur aber die letzte Zahl ging immer nicht, ich konnte immer nur bis 059°12.482 statt 059°12.4829 eingeben.

Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Sind das dann trotzdem die richtigen Koords, wenn ich die letzte Zahl jeweils weg lasse? Ist die Seekarte vielleicht genauer als das GPS-Hand-Gerät oder woran könnte das liegen?
Das wichtigste ist aber, kann ich das dann trotzdem benutzen ohne die letzte Zahl einzugeben?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


Viele Grüße, Brummi


----------



## Querschütze (2. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

das dürft eigentlich nichts ausmachen - jede weitere Zahl gib halt die Genauigkeit an.


----------



## antonio (2. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

schau mal hier:

http://www.naf-infopool.de/index.ph...seekarte-und-gps&option=com_content&Itemid=34


du mußt auf kartendatum usw. achten.
das hier im einzelnen zu erklären, würde den rahmen sprengen.

antonio


----------



## brummi73 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank Euch Beiden 

Hatte aber noch vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ich nen Hand-GPS mit digitaler Karte drauf habe, glaub das nennt man dann auch Kartenplotter vermute ich 

Werde mir den Bericht übers GPS durchlesen, vielen Dank für den Link.


Viele Grüße, Brummi 

So hab die ersten Seiten schon durchgelesen, mir stellt sich nun eine Frage:

Ich habe ein Hand-GPS mit Seekarte von Norwegen reservieren lassen, also man sieht die Seekarte dann auch aufm Bildschirm und kann die Koords dann eingeben.....ist hier also, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe?....die Datums-Angabe unwichtig, da ich ja die Karte im GPS-Gerät habe und die Koords, die ich suche auch habe....
Hab ichs richtig verstanden?

Danke nochmal


----------



## KaLeu (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

Hallo,

beim Nordwert wird die Gradzahl zweistellig vor dem Komma angegeben, nur beim Ost- oder Westwert dreistellig.

Damit dürfte das Problem mit der fehlenden Endziffer erledigt sein.


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*



brummi73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank Euch Beiden
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an wo du die koordinaten her hast, von welcher karte.
wenn die koordinaten von ner karte mit anderm kartendatum sind
kann es abweichungen geben.

antonio


----------



## brummi73 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

Hab die Koords von hier:

http://www.angelwebshop.com/index.p...category_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Da steht kein Datum drauf.

Ansonsten ist die Grad-Zahl nicht das Problem, sondern die 6 Ziffern nach der Grad-Zahl, da kann ich nur 5 eingeben.


Grüße, Brummi


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

lies dir mal in ruhe den link durch, ab seite 14 ca gibts ausführungen zu deinem problem.
es wäre müßig das dort geschriebene hier alles zu wiederholen.

antonio


----------



## Kunze (3. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

Hallo!

Kartenatum der Positionen vom Angelwebshop ist WGS 84.

Das Handgerät sollte dieses Datum eingestellt haben.

Bitte prüfen und eventuell ändern. #h


----------



## brummi73 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Seekarte mit HotSpots - GPS Angaben richtig lesen*

Vielen Dank nochmal Euch allen, habt mir echt supi geholfen 


Grüße, Brummi


----------

